# lags Système : quel utilitaire de nettoyage ?



## briibrou (27 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon macbook pro va bientôt avoir un an et je trouve que le système s'encrasse un peu. Safari a pas mal de soucis de temps en temps alors que je vais en général toujours sur les mêmes sites.

Pourriez vous m'indiquer un bon utilitaire de nettoyage ? Ou encore une manip pour alléger/aider Safari ?

J'ai essayé Magican mais je suis pas vraiment convaincu par son efficacité (j'ai quelques exemples flagrants).

Sinon toujours pas de solution pour le port optique/jack bloqué ? :/

@Modérateurs: désolé si je ne poste pas dans la bonne section.


Merci, bon dimanche


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Après avoir les sauvegardes adéquates, regarde du coté de Onyx (nettoyage des caches par ex.). Ou du coté de Maintenance (même éditeur) qui est un onyx simplifié.

Plus des grands classiques (vérif que tu as assez de RAm et d'espace libre sur ton dd, réparartion des permissions&#8230

*Note du modo :* dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", en tête du forum, il est précisé :



> *EDIT ter février 2010 :* Une précision concernant les "utilitaires" traités dans "Applications" : si nous classons les utilitaires en trois catégories :
> 
> 1) Utilitaires "système" (comme Time Machine, ou Utilitaire de disque, par exemple)
> 
> ...



Mais évidement, il fallait prendre le temps de la lire avant de poster pour le savoir 

On déménage.


----------

